# Honeybee colony house?



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know what you are supposed to call it so I can't find any info on it! Does anyone know what I'm talking about?

This is a building,maybe 10x12 with a gabled roof and and maybe 8-10 landing board/entrances on all sides. I've seen the inside of one and there was nothing there. I don't know if that was the was they were used or not but would like to find out more about them.

Can anybody help?

Thanks,


Wade


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

I've opened a number of "people houses" that bees have happily set up shop in uninvited. After seeing how difficult it sometimes is to relocate the unwanted guests, it makes sense that someone in a bee-heavy urban area might want to invest in a seperate structure that is attractive to bees to move into in hopes of discouraging them from moving into attics and walls. Not sure if that's what you saw, though.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

BohemianWaxwing said:


> I've opened a number of "people houses" that bees have happily set up shop in uninvited. After seeing how difficult it sometimes is to relocate the unwanted guests, it makes sense that someone in a bee-heavy urban area might want to invest in a seperate structure that is attractive to bees to move into in hopes of discouraging them from moving into attics and walls. Not sure if that's what you saw, though.




What I saw was a part of some old buildings that had been saved from the past. Seems like civil war era.The way I understand it is that this was the way bees used to be kept. There were no divisions inside the building so I was led to believe the bees only separated themselves by the scent of the queens.Wish I knew more!Ant help?

Wade


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Hmmm. Seems like a recipe for robbing to go on.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Like I said, I saw the inside but have no idea what it should have been like. It is possible it was built into many sections which would leave a nice space for the beekeeper to enter and work the hives from the inside.If I can only find the info and go from there. I can imagine having it like that and utilizing what is known as "top bar' hives which sounds like a lot of advantage having the hives"colonized"together under one roof.Just wish I could find the info. I'm very intrigued by the idea.

Wade


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be curious if anyone has ideas on it, too. Does sound interesting. When I started with bees I was in a town home and they stayed on my balcony. It was just one hive (very small balcony) but it was really nice to have them under cover and so close to the house. I can imagine what you're describing being similar only with room for multiple colonies. 

I also liked the fact that the hive beetle life cycle was pretty much broken there and they never had much of a struggle with that.


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

After a little nosing around the Internet, I think I found what you're looking for
Try googling "bee shed plans" or "bee houses"

Here's one link
https://brookfieldfarmhoney.wordpre...from-eastern-europe-to-oak-harbor-washington/


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

This looks like it might be a modern version of what I had seen. It's on your link but this seems to be the easiest way to get it out on the post.Thanks for the info & link!


http://www.taylorsgardenbuildings.co.uk/bee_house_beehives.html



Wade


----------

